# settling



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi all,

In the past, scheduling has dictated that I let my honey settle for 2-3 weeks before bottling. This has always led to a nice looking product.

This year, however I find I have the time to bottle more quickly. I realize that things like temperature and such will affect settling times, but on average, how long do most folks wait before bottling?

Keith


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

We wait twenty four hours before we lift the scum off the top of honey with plastic wrap but overnight would most likely work.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

sometimes I cant wait. The "scum" is what I have a few customers who love that.


----------

